
Is the Higgs just two photons? Einstein's equation explains - ColinHayhurst
http://particality.org/
======
gus_massa
I tried to copy the permalink, but I got this:
[http://ec2-52-205-143-146.compute-1.amazonaws.com/particalit...](http://ec2-52-205-143-146.compute-1.amazonaws.com/particality/?p=8)

~~~
dominiclennon
Thanks for pointing that out

